# School Owners whos your insurance company



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 30, 2006)

Just has the title says I am looking for insurance companies for liability and property insurance for the dojo.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Brandon...

Don Baldwin has served me well for the last 5 years...
www.karateinsurance.com


----------



## Kacey (Aug 30, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Hi Brandon...
> 
> Don Baldwin has served me well for the last 5 years...
> www.karateinsurance.com



Me too, for the last 2 years.  I had another company (the name escapes me) but they didn't keep track of their own policies and gave me conflicting information, so I switched.  Don was great about answering questions, and called me when I entered my credit card wrong to check the information, rather than just cancelling the account like other companies have done in the past.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 30, 2006)

Thats good to hear because I am seriously considering him.


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (Sep 13, 2006)

I use Don Baldwin too. I'm renewing my 2nd year with karateinsurance.com, and his rates are quite reasonable.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Sep 14, 2006)

Great thanks.  I have been in touch with Don and will be purchasing insurance policy today or tomorrow from him.  I couldn't believe he responded to me in the middle of the night I was impressed.


----------

